# Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?



## Annett (31. März 2012)

Hallo.

Die Frage steht im Prinzip schon in der Überschrift...

Wie pflanze ich __ Wasserschlauch richtig? 
Schwimmen lassen? Mit Stein beschweren? 
Der letzte ist mir leider (schwimmen gelassen) eingegangen...


----------



## Christine (31. März 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Hi Admine,

ich kenn den nur freischwimmend. Ich glaube, Werner auch.

Ich meine, aber mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das er zu kalkhaltiges Wasser nicht schätzt. Meine Winterknopsen sind übrigens noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Das dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## katja (31. März 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

guten morgen 

hattest du diese seite schon gesehen? http://www.gartenteich-wasserpflanzen.de/unterwasserpflanzen-Wasserschlauch.htm


----------



## Eugen (31. März 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Hoi Annett,
die beiden Mädels haben dir ja bereits die Antwort gegeben. 
Bei mir wird er auch nix, aber ich will es heuer nochmals in einem meiner Minis probieren. 
Dann bekommt er torfhaltiges Regenwasser und Spitzschlammschneckenbabys.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Hi Eugen,

mit Lymnea stagnalis Nachwuchs wird wohl weder der große Utricularia vulgaris, noch der kleine Utricularia minor was Anfangen können Die beiden sind auch die einzigsten der 6-7 heimischen Utriculariaarten die eine Fangblasengröße haben die es auch mit frisch geschlüpfter Fischbrut und Amphibienlarven aufnehmen kann. Die Beutetiere lösen im vorbeischwimmen !!!! die Fangblasen aus, die sich dann öffnen und das schwimmende Beutetier mit dem Wasserschwall einsaugen. Der Sog wird ne an der Pflanze festhaftende Schnecke sicher nicht inhalieren können

@Annett. aquatische Wasserschläuche einfach schwimmen lassen. Wenn sie sich nicht halten liegt das meißt an falschen Wasserbedingungen (zu kalkhaltig, zu hoher pH, zu nährstoffreich, zu kalt)

@Christine: das noch nichts zu sehen ist ist normal. Wasserschläuche treiben erst spät aus (Ende April/Mai)


MfG Frank


----------



## pema (31. März 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Hallo Annett,
woher weißt du denn, dass deine Wasserschlauchpflanze kaputt ist?
Ich habe meinen Wasserschlauch nur ein einziges mal im letzten Jahr gesehen...und das war beim Fadenalgenfischen. Er schien zwar klein - aber wohlbehalten zu sein
Danach habe ich die Pflanze nicht wieder gesehen...und hoffe doch sehr, dass sie dieses Jahr wieder auftaucht.
Petra


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Hoi Annett,

jetzt ist es noch viel zu früh um eine Aussage treffen zu können ob der Wasserschlauch überlebt hat oder nicht. Bei uns gehört er zu den `Problempflanzen` weil er erst so spät aus der Winterruhe erwacht und dadurch Bestellungen blockiert in denen er enthalten ist. Es wird manchmal Mitte Mai bis er wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Moinmoin.

Also der Wasserschlauch ist ziemlich sicher futsch, da ich mir den schon vor 1,5 Jahren in den Teich gesetzt und später nie wieder gesehen hatte. Selbst im Mini war keiner mehr, als ich ihn letztes Jahr leer räumte.
Von einem lieben User habe ich jetzt Wasserschlauch und etwas __ Quellmoos zugeschickt bekommen und wollte diesmal alles richtig machen. 
Seit Vorgestern liegt er in einem Eimer mit Regenwasser und ich werde ihn dann wohl einfach in den Teich geben. 
Leider hat es bei uns gestern nur sehr wenig geregnet (im Gegensatz zum Erzgebirge) und ich muss den Teich wahrscheinlich wieder mit 30° oder 18° dH Gesamthärte Wasser auffüllen. 
Das dürfte ihm dann wohl weniger schmecken. :?


----------



## Mops (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Hi,

also bei uns tauchen die Winterknospen jetzt schon auf, ist irgendwie total nervig die kleinen Dinger ewig aus dem rausgefischten Laub zu pulen. Wie macht ihr das so??? 
Hab jetzt schon ein großes Glas im Teich stehen, welches ein wenig rausguckt. Da werden alle reingepackt, die mir so in die Quere kommen.
Und das Laub kommt in eine große Bütt mit Wasser, damit da nix durchrutscht. Warum sind die Dinger bloß so lütt?

Gruß aus dem Regen 
Mops


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Moin,

heute habe ich entdeckt, dass der Wasserschlauch in der Badewanne schon erwacht ist. Die Triebe haben bereits 3 bis 4 cm.


----------



## MadDog (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

Hallo Allerseits,

danke für Eure Infos über den Wasserschlauch. Ich wusste bis jetzt nicht, das es so eine Wasserpflanze gibt. Was ich gelesen habe, klingt richtig interessant.
Kann mir jemand beantworten, wo man Wasserschlauch erwerben kann ? Oder hat vielleicht jemand von Euch zufällig ein paar Pflanzen übrig.
Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören.

Frank


----------



## katja (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

z.b. hier http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...-vulgaris--L-----Gemeiner-Wasserschlauch.html


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

@ katja  Wie macht man diesen Hüpf-Smiley? Der muss unbedingt in den Smiley-Vorrat vom Forum!


----------



## katja (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserschlauch - wie richtig pflanzen?*

hallo werner,

ich habe gedacht, der ist von "hier", konnte ihn aber auch nicht finden 

 von wo ich den mal eingebaut habe, bin ja auch schon ein paar tage hier... 

edit: hab den link aus meiner signatur kopiert  da isser http://www.smilies.4-user.de/include/Tanzen/smilie_tanz_011.gif


----------

